# Starship Troopers (1997)



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

A good film, which works well as an action thriller, and also has an underlying social commentary, which I believe is much more prominient in the book by Robert A Heinlien.

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0120201 - 

SYNOPSIS:

Johnny Rico joins the military after graduation to become a citizen and for the love of his high school sweetheart. In the war against the bug aliens of Klendathu, the military is a very dangerous place to be. Johnny works his way through several battles and with the help of his friends and comrades, helps turn the tide of the war, and save the human race.


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by markpud _
> *A good film, which works well as an action thriller, and also has an underlying social commentary. *



I agree! I thought the way it was filmed was strange and sometimes difficult to follow: it's like a series of newsclips.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 25, 2001)

I enjoy this movie. It have great action. 
Although I find the allien kills scenes a little gross. :dead:


----------



## imported_Asgard (Apr 22, 2001)

I loved the movie it make my top ten list.


----------



## Chilly (Nov 7, 2001)

i liked the movie but the secnes with the brain slug were ewwww

xander getting his brain sucked out was wiked!lol  i know im weird but he was so horrible.....they way he sneakily stole reco's girl.....lol

funniest part was when karl implied that his mum had bugs that his pet would wanna eat! (after they ere messing around in the basement.) he say "go bug mom" remmeber?

anywa basically so ood that my brother got it on video for us!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 2, 2002)

Enjoyed the film & plan to get it on video or D.V.D IF I can at some point. :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i thought this was a really fun movie.  it's not meant to be taken too seriously.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 12, 2002)

Too true toykogirl :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 15, 2002)

it's a great movie to watch when you don't want to have to think too much about what you're watching.  i really liked it.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 15, 2002)

The book is aslo very good aswell :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 16, 2002)

there's a book?!?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 16, 2002)

There is & it's brilliant


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 16, 2002)

jeese!  there's another book that i'm gonna have yto read this summer.....


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 17, 2002)

You should read it as it's worthwhile reading IF you've seen the film or not


----------



## Love (Jun 22, 2002)

*Starship Troopers*

Hello everyone!! I'm new here and I just wanted to get some feedback about Starship Troopers.  
Has anyone here seen the movie?  If so, would like to know your comments about it.

**Word from Casper Van Dien (star of the movie) SST the series is in the works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

This is highly interesting subject.  He himself will star as Johnny Rico.  

Would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Love (Jun 22, 2002)

:rolly2: 

I loved it!!!  The effects were great!!  There's been talk of SST 2 and now the series is in the works!!!  It will star the original Johnny Rico played by Casper Van Dien.

Can't wait til this comes out.


----------



## Dave (Jun 22, 2002)

I have seen it, but it's not in my list of top films. I liked it's kind of newsreel-style storytelling, that made it stand out as different. I haven't read the book either, so I can't compare.


----------



## ray gower (Jun 22, 2002)

I found the film interesting, but not great. As usual it is quite a bit different to the book. Though in the add ons on the DVD they admitted that they basically scrapped everything except the bugs, Rico and Carmen.

The book is the personal perspective of Rico and contains rather less love interest.
Heinlein always had a gift for developing cultures in his works, in this case a one a world in the grip of a benevolent military junta. Not sure where the film stood, it was never that clear.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

I do hope that they do a 2nd film as the first one's great


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

I've seen the film & really enjoyed it as ther's a brilliant story to it & also the special effects are great aswell


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 22, 2002)

that would be pretty cool


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

I know, so let's hope that they do


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 22, 2002)

a series would be good too.  but i doubt they'll have the budget to do the bugs as good as they were in the movie.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

Ther is an animated series called 'Roughneck's that's pretty good


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 22, 2002)

where and when?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

Not sure what channel it's on, but there are two videos currently out for it though if that's of any help to you


----------



## sweetbabe (Jun 22, 2002)

yeah i saw it, was quite good


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

I've seen it a fair few times myself


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 22, 2002)

i'll have to check it out....


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 23, 2002)

Good idea & IF you can find them, then see them


----------



## Love (Jun 27, 2002)

:rolly2: 

For all SST fans, check out Casper's official website.  He is asking for input for the series.


----------



## Eway (Jun 27, 2002)

gotta link?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 27, 2002)

I hope that a link does appear for that!


----------



## Eway (Jun 27, 2002)

Hope all you want...

It was a simple request!!!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 28, 2002)

I know, but it would be interesting to check it out


----------



## Eway (Jun 28, 2002)

http://caspervandien.com/


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for the Eway


----------



## Eway (Jun 30, 2002)

no prob.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 30, 2002)

I'll check it out some time


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 29, 2002)

I love this film, tho i remember it more for its gore than the actual plot (not that i dont think the plots good, it is) 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 29, 2002)

My Mum didn't like the film because of it's high gore content, but that comes hand in hand with the film!


----------



## Annette (Jul 30, 2002)

Starship Troopers is available on DVD on Region 1 and Region 2. Region 1 offers a 2 disc set. Region 2 offers a single disc. http://www.playserver2.com/play247.asp?page=title&r=R2&title=93277

You buy the 2 disc set on R1 from www.futureent.com


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks for those details Annette :rolly2: 

How comes there's a difference between the 2 region disc sets?


----------



## Annette (Jul 31, 2002)

I've no idea. The American sets do tend to be better than the Region 2 ones. My hubby has bought the R1 2 disc set and it is very good quality.


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 1, 2002)

I know & that is strange, but then again that's the ways it's ALWAYS been in regard to the 2 regions!


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2003)

*for all the nitpickers....*



> _from THEONION_
> *Man Vows Never To Watch Another Sci-Fi Movie With Physicist Friend*
> DALLAS -- After watching Starship Troopers with friend Jeff Oberst Monday, Adam Buck vowed never to watch another science-fiction film with the Rice University physics professor. "First, he spends 20 minutes telling me how bugs could never get that big because of the way they breathe," said Buck, 28. "Then he goes off on how faster-than-light-speed travel isn't physically possible." Buck said the evening was even less enjoyable than the time they watched Back To The Future together.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 8, 2003)

*Starship Troopers*

What did folks think of the film "Starship Troopers"?

I was very disturbed by the film, but enjoyed it. Thought the whole thing was somehow tongue-in-cheek parody, of an ethics-free future.

Thinking of watching it again, as "research"...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanx to share that Dave, that is so funny.  Well, I suppose funny for us tragic to the poor guy. 

Krystal


----------



## Survivor (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re:Starship Troopers*

Arrrhghg!  Idolator!

May Heinlein's holy pen pierce you through the heart, that your vile blood wash away the memory of what you have said in praise of _that_ movie!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re:Starship Troopers*

LOL! Beneath all the violence I saw some very subtle statements about humanity. _That's_ what I liked about the film. I figure that would feature more strongly in the book.


----------



## Survivor (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re:Starship Troopers*

I was too busy cringing and leaving the room to notice anything good about it.

I'm not admitting that there was or might have been anything good about it, only admitting that if there was, I would certainly have missed it.


----------



## Omega (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re:Starship Troopers*

Hi,

I tend not to "read" into films that much, maybe it's me being too lazy.

I thought this film was ok, a sort of plotline but not much else, many films nowadays tend to rely on special effects to disguise the fact that the plot is very weak.


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: for all the nitpickers....*



> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *Buck said the evening was even less enjoyable than the time they watched Back To The Future together. *



is he trying to imply that the flux capacitor might NOT work?!?


----------



## Combat311 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re:Starship Troopers*

The movie suck


----------



## mac1 (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re:Starship Troopers*

For the most part modern films don't have a lot to read into.

Starship Troopers was no different.

It was just an average big-budget blockbuster, with all the cliches attached (the complimentary love interest, the overused CGI, the beautiful actresses, the complimantary sex-scene, Americans saving the world, the general in charge who of course dies, the guy who isn't fast enough to escape "the enemy", and of course oodles and oodles of mindless killing and violence).

I think the fact that it was set in space, and the future isn't really important to the films "plot", it was simply a good base to start the story.

             ​
All in all, it wasn't a terrible film, but I don't think it was meant to be taken as anything other than a hollywood film. Unfortunately, films that are thought provoking just don't sell. I mean, I am not a genius by any stretch of the imagination, but do you ever get the feeling you are surrounded by morons??The inexplicable popularity of films like "American Pie" are evidence enough of this.
It amazes me how people can religiously go to see 10 identical films in a row and not realise that they are all the same. I dont like stereotyping people, but when I see hoardes of people flock to the cinema to see the latest "Not Another 10 Things I Hate About Having Never Been Kissed By A Harvard Man At A Scary Movie", it leaves me at the obvious conclusion that people are just getting dumber by the year.
The latest Adam Sandler film "Punch Drunk Love" was actually surprisingly artistic and thought-provoking, it will no doubt flop, he has tryed to do something original, people just won't want to know! It seems that everything has to have a happy ending, and if it doesn't, its an uber-depressing romantic story of a man who takes 3 hours on screen to bloody die. It would really be nice to see a lot more films (and film makers) with something to say about, the world, morality, the state of the world address, war, historiography, weapons of mass destruction ... ... ... anything really. But there is no current market for intelligent or perplexing films. Nobody want's to see films like 2001 in 2003, people want to see films about teenagers attempting to procreate with Mr Kipling's best. Unfortunately, it seems to me that most people either have no understanding of current affairs (or believe what they are told to believe by the media); or much worse, are not ignorant, but simply dont care about anything that exists outside of their own deluded bubble of reality.

Perhaps I am being a bit harsh, the people who post on this site for example, seem to have a high understanding of many issues, but I think you are part a dying minority. The government know that with intelligence come understanding, understanding that is, of all the corruption that exists around them, and this breeds rebellion against those in power. Rather than face this rebellion head-on, it is easier to use the media to dumb everyone down enough, so that they can no longer see out of their increasing cloudy bubble of life.

In short (or not) fiction films today; with very little exception; have no messages, warnings, (accurate non-americanised) explanations of historical events, or otherwise. Todays films are mostly by the moron, for the moron.

Sorry, but that is the harsh reality. Does anyone agree with me??


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re:Starship Troopers*

I only saw the film once - very disturbing - but I saw at the heart that it was a statement _against_ humanity.

On that single instance I saw it, it played too much like a propaganda film - lots of TV inserts - and subtle imagery in the background - such as highest ranks dressed like SS officers.

When you watch a propaganda film that you blatantly know is propaganda, you look at it differently - I never at all saw ST as anything but an extension of the propgandist idiom.

So when you see the horrifically violent destruction of the aliens, the point wasn't "entertaining you with blood" but "look at this - this is the killer ape - this is YOU - is this what you want?".

It really does sound dangerously like I'm using artspeak (cf, bullsh*t), but it isn;t honestly my intention. Isn't that why the humans in the film were completely incabale of realising that the aliens were behaving in an intelligent manner? That part of the horror was that the aliens were indeed sentient but being denied all recognition of such through the following carnage?

Calling *Survivor - * did I really miss a meeting with this or was that what Heinlein about here - creating a futuristic vision of humanity to abhor us?

I could watch the film again - thought of doing so as research for "Emperor" actually - but the idea of watching a pseudo-propogandist reel of sentients being massacred I just find too disturbing.


----------



## Survivor (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re:Starship Troopers*

Actually, Heinlein sets out the idea of compulsory military service with a very robust set of humanitarian considerations about the nature and control of political power.  He basically makes a very compelling argument that political power should never rest in the hands of those that haven't put their _own_ lives on the line in the defense of society.

He also makes the point that veterans are the only people capable of making humane and informed decisions about when and how to fight a war, because _they are the only people that have seen war for what it truly is_.

And he demonstrates with the Skinnies (Llralians or something for the culturaly enlightened), there are some enemies that you can use diplomacy on, and some that you cannot (of course, the Larries were eliminated from the movie along with any shred of a justification for the militaristic order of the society).

In other words, you are right about the agenda for the movie.  It was supposed to portray the human society as a brutal and dehumanized Nazi-like system of slaughter.  But that was the _director's_ idea, not Heinlein's.

Everyone that read and enjoyed the book _hated_ the movie and thought that stupid director deserved to have a bug eat his brain.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re:Starship Troopers*

I really really really ought to get my hands on some Heinlein, and very soon. I've got "Stranger in a Strange Land" somewhere in the loft, and I've got to take some things up there the next few days, so I'll watch out for it then. I figure if "Stranger in a Strange Land" would provide a good litmus test on Heinlein.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re:Starship Troopers*

I wasn't aware that it was actually written in 1959, I guess I should be ashamed of my self. It adds an interesting slant, but does not really change the fact that Starship Toopers was just an average Hollywood blockbuster, despite it routes. On the other hand here is a pdf document that you may find of interest. It is an evaluation of the Federal Service in Heinlein's original novel. It is 11 pages long though, which is quite a long read on a computer screen, if you don't like doing it.


----------



## HeyLynny (Jun 1, 2003)

*Great*

Great link thanks!!!!!  What an AWESOME site!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re:Starship Troopers*

Do you think I should read the book before downloading the file?


----------



## SilverCaladan (Jul 30, 2003)

i always try to think of the book and movie as completely separate... cause they had really nothing in common cept the title and a few main characters. but both were really great. the special effects of the movie were perfect (i personally liked the brightly colored blood like substance). the funny thing is one of my friends lived about ten minutes from where they filmed the thing in wyoming, so her mom took her to it not realizing that it was rated R... and her mom is very protective, so it was quite funny. 

a lot of the lines/parts in this film are hilarious too... like the part where Rico gets listed as killed in action but he's really just wounded and being repaired in that tank... and his friends come up with his death notice and say "hey fishboy! you're dead!" that scene always makes me laugh. 

i also like the newsreel telling of the movie. it just makes it so much different from all of the other ones.


----------



## L. Arkwright (Sep 30, 2003)

IT one cool film if you take it tongue in cheek and enjoy it purely for its entertainment value which I believe was how it was meant to be looked at.  The bugs are fantastically evil things and the high content of gore just adds to the films charm. I particularlly like the manic laugh and slightly disturbing look on the teachers face as her class jump on bugs in the playground.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 30, 2003)

Has with "L.  Arkwright" it's not a film you should take seriously, just a cool little action film.  Hey, and it stars "Denise Richards" what more do you want...



:rolly2:


----------



## Kanazaka (Jan 26, 2005)

I can't believe that no one's mentioned the co-ed shower scene   !  Yeah, you're probably all too mature for that .  I thought the movie was okay.  It kept me entertained and was funny at times, thrilling at others, and always high-energy (never boring).  Much of the dialogue was sub-par, but the cool special effects helped to make up for that, as did the underlying satire.  I give it a C+.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 26, 2005)

The humour was excellent and the action plenty, there really isn't anything you can dis-like about the film.  Perhaps a little cheesy in places but that just added to the fun. Fantastic film.


----------



## owen watkin (Mar 14, 2006)

I liked this film heaps, it had great action and a good story line.


----------



## Quokka (Dec 13, 2011)

Add this to the list of remakes coming our way, I thought the movie was ok if not great and I did like the over the top duck-and-cover (and old war/western movies usa=good nazi/indians=evil) parody and I didnt think it was intended as just a straight action movie.

I haven't read the original story but I dont think that was the tone of the book? and so its likely to be lost from the remake. Personally I think it's too early but we'll see what happens...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 2, 2016)

I've said before that this was a satire, but some people seem to take it at face value as a simple action film.

Thinking it was me, I just checked Wikipedia - and, yep, I was right:
Starship Troopers (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> While the original novel has been accused of promoting militarism, fascism and military rule,[10][11] the film satirizes these concepts by featuring news reports that are intensely fascist, xenophobic, and propagandistic. Verhoeven stated in 1997 that the first scene of the film—an advertisement for the mobile infantry—was adapted shot-for-shot from a scene in Leni Riefenstahl’s Triumph of the Will (1935), specifically an outdoor rally for the Reichsarbeitsdienst.
> 
> ...
> 
> In a 2014 interview on The Adam Carolla Show, actor Michael Ironside, who read the book as a youth, said he asked Verhoeven, who grew up in Nazi-occupied Netherlands, "Why are you doing a right-wing fascist movie?" Verhoeven replied, "If I tell the world that a right-wing, fascist way of doing things doesn't work, no one will listen to me. So I'm going to make a perfect fascist world: everyone is beautiful, everything is shiny, everything has big guns and fancy ships, but it's only good for killing ****ing bugs!"


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 3, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> *Starship Troopers*
> 
> What did folks think of the film "Starship Troopers"?
> 
> ...



I dislike verhoevens static take on the film. I wish some else had done the film rathe then him part 2 and 3 were similarly disappointing .  Starship *Troopers Invasion* is a very good film.  I also recommend the series  *Roughneck Chronicles of the Starship Troopers *


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 3, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> I dislike verhoevens static take on the film. I wish some else had done the film rathe then him part 2 and 3 were similarly disappointing .  Starship *Troopers Invasion* is a very good film.  I also recommend the series  *Roughneck Chronicles of the Starship Troopers *




I do recommend reading he novel * Starship Troopers* first. It's a great read.


----------



## kythe (Jun 3, 2016)

The website buzzfeed.com just released a list of 50 movies that are better than the book.  Starship Troopers was on the list.  The reason given was that the book was controversial but the movie is clearly satire.

I found myself upset by this.  I will say the book Starship Troopers aroused more anger in me than any other novel I have read.  But it is also a detailed analysis of the ethics of certain military philosophies.  The movie is just shallow.


----------

